# Head pains after Paxil?



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hullo!Its been a while since I last visited, hi all!A question for the paxil users - or ex paxil users. I have been on it for almost 2 years, and have moved country and now have run out of my tablets and am yet to find a new GP. Since I ran out, I've been getting these bad head pains, which feel like electric shocks through my head. I'm picking this is due to me suddenly stopping my medication, has anyone else experienced this or know of a way to eleviate this problem?I can't get to a GP till after the weekend and these 'head shocks' are driving me crazy.Any thoughts would be appreciated.


----------

